
Ask HN: Why is the default HN font size so tiny? - DiabloD3
I habitually read HN at 125% zoom because the default text size is microscopic, possibly unusably so.
======
WilliamHeadley
Everyone says that it's fine as long as zoom functions properly. Well it's
also fine to use a font size generally accepted as readable. Use ctrl-- and
ctrl++ for increase and decrease the font size. When you create your resume,
it’s always good to stand out and make a positive impression. When entering
the workforce, you should strive to be creative, unique and let your
individual skills shine.The most common font to use is Times New Roman, in
black and size 12 points. Resume formats are a bit more debatable than resume
font or size. But, obviously you want the most important information first.

visit : [http://resumeplus.us/](http://resumeplus.us/)

------
benologist
We used to have big screens with low resolutions and now we have very small
screens with high resolutions and very big screens with high resolutions, HN's
font sizes haven't kept up with technology.

------
kele
I have no problem with reading HN at 100% zoom, even though my vision isn't
great. Is it that annoying, to use the 125% zoom or use your own CSS (I do
that to decrease width)?

